# Aspire school, best location to live



## Sjs (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi,
We are beginning to plan our move from Qatar to Cyprus over the next few months. We have two children 12 & 14years old. I am keen to live in an area when there are other teenagers that attend that school so that they can have a social life! 
Any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, parents tend to be willing to drive their children to school from a fair distance here, although nowhere is very far in the Paphos area. Which can mean that school friends are likely to live in Peyia, Yeriskipou or anywhere in-between!
I would say it is more important to find yourself somewhere to live that is within a10 minute or so drive of Aspire, as you will doing the school run a lot. The morning run will be busy traffic. 
Teenagers social lives tend to revolve around the Kings Avenue Mall, where the cinema is, and the harbour area in the summer. It may be useful to live near a bus route, so they could get themselves into town if necessary.
I don't know Qatar, but I certainly feel much happier when our 15 yr old goes out to meet friends here than I would have back in the uk.


----------



## Sjs (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello H&S,
That's great advise, thank you &#55357;&#56835;
The kids don't go off compound much here, but its nice to know that you feel it is safer in Paphos than in the uk for teenagers.


----------



## Vonny1955 (Jul 10, 2015)

H&S said:


> Hi, parents tend to be willing to drive their children to school from a fair distance here, although nowhere is very far in the Paphos area. Which can mean that school friends are likely to live in Peyia, Yeriskipou or anywhere in-between!
> I would say it is more important to find yourself somewhere to live that is within a10 minute or so drive of Aspire, as you will doing the school run a lot. The morning run will be busy traffic.
> Teenagers social lives tend to revolve around the Kings Avenue Mall, where the cinema is, and the harbour area in the summer. It may be useful to live near a bus route, so they could get themselves into town if necessary.
> I don't know Qatar, but I certainly feel much happier when our 15 yr old goes out to meet friends here than I would have back in the uk.


Hello H&S, I'm a tutor, teaching English privately in England very successfully. I'm making the move to Cyprus to see if I would like to live there permanently. If I stay I would love to continue to teach privately, do you think there would be any scope for this? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Vonny

Sorry, I don't know much about tutoring here, but I think it's normal for a tutor to have a working knowledge of their pupil's native language. In Cyprus that is likely to be Greek, Russian or Chinese. If that isn't the case maybe someone can correct me.

As you will be aware, now is a good time to be contacting the private schools to ask about possible teaching vacancies for next year.


----------



## Vonny1955 (Jul 10, 2015)

H&S said:


> Hi Vonny
> 
> Sorry, I don't know much about tutoring here, but I think it's normal for a tutor to have a working knowledge of their pupil's native language. In Cyprus that is likely to be Greek, Russian or Chinese. If that isn't the case maybe someone can correct me.
> 
> As you will be aware, now is a good time to be contacting the private schools to ask about possible teaching vacancies for next year.


Thanks for replying H&S. I have taught abroad previously for 3 yrs and only allow English to be spoken (as the learned language) so I don't foresee that as an issue. I don't want to return to a school system if I can avoid it!


----------

